# Bean soup and cornbread keto style



## jcam222 (Jan 3, 2020)

I have always loved good soup beans and often made them after holidays with leftover ham and ham bone.  I decided today to try to recreate that meal in a low carb version. I have used black soybeans before very successfully for baked beans and chili so they are the perfect choice. An entire cup of them has only 2 net carbs.  A cornbread replica i a bit more challenging but I have found a couple recipes to combine and see how it comes out. 

Started out with onions, bacon and some leftover ham.  







Cut up the onions and bacon and decided to precook those some prior to adding ingredients to the Instant Pot







Found this big ham bone my wife saved in the garage frig so into the mix it will go. Wondering who pilfered the second ham bone. 





These are the black soy beans. I used 2 1/2 cups of these that I put in water that I brought to a boil and then let them sit and soak for about an hour.






Leftover diced ham, bacon , onions, soy beans  and SPOG went into our 10 qt. Instant pot. I added water to just about a 1/4 inch below the max fill line and set the pot for 35 minutes on manual.  I let it natural release for 10 minutes and then relieved the rest of the pressure. Use a immersion blender then to blend some of the bean mixture to thicken the results. This could also be moved to a pan to cook longer to thicken if desired.  







Next up is the attempt to create something to replace cornbread.  The basics are almond flour, coconut flour, heavy cream, eggs , butter , salt and baking powder






Measured ingredients 1 cups almond flour, 2/3 cup coconut flour, 2 tsp. salt, 1 tsp baking powder, 6 eggs, 1 cup heavy cream, 1/2 cup salted butter melted. I decided to also add about a half cup of  drained canned green chilies and a half cup of shredded cheddar. 





Preheat the oven to 325 . Mix all ingredients except the butter , chili's and cheese first. Once you have a nice consistent mix add the melted butter and mix in, lastly mix in the chili's and cheese. 






Into a well greased 12 inch cast iron skillet for 30 to 40 minutes / until the top is golden brown. 






Finally plated up a meal for my wife who just got home from work. Growing up we always also had some onion and hot sauce with this meal so had to add that. 






The soup came out great. The bread is pretty good , especially the texture. Next time I make it I will cut the salt in half and use unsalted butter as well until I find the sweet spot for the level of salt. Overall pretty pleased with the meal. 

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 3, 2020)

Man that bread is on the short list, thanks Jcam.
Don't get me wrong the soup is on the list too, but I really need to try that bread


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 3, 2020)

That soup looks great and very creative in creating that "bread". Points for sure!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 3, 2020)

Looks great! That "cornbread" actually looks like the real cornbread! Nice plating as well!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 3, 2020)

All I can say is WOW Jeff!! I'm not into the whole Keto thing (or any other diet for that matter) but the meal looks fantastic!! Huge points for the creativity, thinking outside the box, and creating something that's totally unique but still very gratifying. Excellent job my friend!!

Robert


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 3, 2020)

all looks good from here, I can go for a bowl and some bread


----------



## xray (Jan 3, 2020)

The soup and cornbread look real good! Points for the effort of making that bread.


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 4, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I have always loved good soup beans and often made them after holidays with leftover ham and ham bone.  I decided today to try to recreate that meal in a low carb version. I have used black soybeans before very successfully for baked beans and chili so they are the perfect choice. An entire cup of them has only 2 net carbs.  A cornbread replica i a bit more challenging but I have found a couple recipes to combine and see how it comes out.
> 
> Started out with onions, bacon and some leftover ham.
> 
> ...


It all looks great! You have given me an Idea. We love Red Beans and Rice with smoked pork sausage around our house.  I wonder what Soybeans and rice with pork sausage would be like?  I haven't looked yet but are soybeans sold in a grocery store? Thousands of acres of soybeans planted in Mississippi each year but used primarily to mix with other grains for cattle feed etc.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 4, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> It all looks great! You have given me an Idea. We love Red Beans and Rice with smoked pork sausage around our house.  I wonder what Soybeans and rice with pork sausage would be like?  I haven't looked yet but are soybeans sold in a grocery store? Thousands of acres of soybeans planted in Mississippi each year but used primarily to mix with other grains for cattle feed etc.


The soybeans I use are specifically black soybeans. Hard as hell to find retail. I ordered mine from Amazon. I use those because they are loaded with fiber and only have 2 net carbs per whole cup. I think you could use them to make anything that calls for other bean types.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 4, 2020)

Looks great.
Got to give this a try for sure!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 4, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I have always loved good soup beans and often made them after holidays with leftover ham and ham bone.  I decided today to try to recreate that meal in a low carb version. I have used black soybeans before very successfully for baked beans and chili so they are the perfect choice. An entire cup of them has only 2 net carbs.  A cornbread replica i a bit more challenging but I have found a couple recipes to combine and see how it comes out.
> 
> Started out with onions, bacon and some leftover ham.
> 
> ...





DanMcG said:


> Man that bread is on the short list, thanks Jcam.
> Don't get me wrong the soup is on the list too, but I really need to try that bread





SmokinVOLfan said:


> That soup looks great and very creative in creating that "bread". Points for sure!





Sowsage said:


> Looks great! That "cornbread" actually looks like the real cornbread! Nice plating as well!





tx smoker said:


> All I can say is WOW Jeff!! I'm not into the whole Keto thing (or any other diet for that matter) but the meal looks fantastic!! Huge points for the creativity, thinking outside the box, and creating something that's totally unique but still very gratifying. Excellent job my friend!!
> 
> Robert





smokerjim said:


> all looks good from here, I can go for a bowl and some bread





xray said:


> The soup and cornbread look real good! Points for the effort of making that bread.





Hawging It said:


> It all looks great! You have given me an Idea. We love Red Beans and Rice with smoked pork sausage around our house.  I wonder what Soybeans and rice with pork sausage would be like?  I haven't looked yet but are soybeans sold in a grocery store? Thousands of acres of soybeans planted in Mississippi each year but used primarily to mix with other grains for cattle feed etc.





SecondHandSmoker said:


> Looks great.
> Got to give this a try for sure!


Thanks all for the kind words. I should have been clear too, the 2 1/2 cups of beans was dry prior to the soak. Also note my comments on salt level in the bread. The texture of this bread is amazing. Next batch I am going to reduce salt and attempt it with 100% almond flour as well. Additionally I think I’ll add some cumin right into the batter.


----------

